# Divorce procedings happen



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

The divorce proceedings happen next week Tuesday.I got the call from my lawyer this morning.Have it all planned out and ready to gne is going after my estranged husband's retirement and pension,he is retiring in a couple weeks and my lawyer looked into this including myself doing research.I can get half of his retirement and pension money,it was set up 4 years ago when we were dating.My estranged husband is 56 years old and was 52 when this was set up.I can't wait to get rid of him out of my life.He put me through hell abusing and cheating on me.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

debrag said:


> The divorce proceedings happen next week Tuesday.I got the call from my lawyer this morning.Have it all planned out and ready to gne is going after my estranged husband's retirement and pension,he is retiring in a couple weeks and my lawyer looked into this including myself doing research.I can get half of his retirement and pension money,it was set up 4 years ago when we were dating.My estranged husband is 56 years old and was 52 when this was set up.I can't wait to get rid of him out of my life.He put me through hell abusing and cheating on me.


:toast:


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

Happened this morning,cleaning him out so far.I am keeping a flat screen TV he wanted back.I purchased it and in my name.Tried to say my 2013 Camaro is his.I purchased it myself and kept the purchase papers the day I bought it.keeping that too.I was surprised what the judge did,he saw the police reports he was arrested for domestic violence.He chewed my close to be ex husband out.He is going to pay for that,I get $500.00 in spousal support and proved it to the judge.Has to pay for my therapy bills too,he triggered the PTSD I have.Going after the retirement and pension money next which will be on Thursday.He is fighting this and says I don't deserve a dime of it,his money.I like the judge,he is compassionate and does not like to see women abused in any way.Hopefully everything is done by Thursday and make the divorce final.


----------

